# Newbie Saying...



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi :roll:

hello all, I havnt got a TT but I am seriously considering buying (another) one... I had one back in 2003, black, 225, coupe but had to sell it when my lil boy came along, my misses said I had to get a family car... Did all the arguing about it being a four seater but she won in the end (dont they always? :? )

So anyhow HI ALL....


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome just buy one mate you know you want to  Then join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome(s) guys... Im just waiting to see whats happening on the work front and then I think the search will be on :mrgreen:


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum hope you get one soon.


----------

